# Bladder fistula-CPT code for closure



## molly3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a CPT code for closure/repair of bladder fistula?


----------



## ajs (Dec 8, 2011)

molly3 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a CPT code for closure/repair of bladder fistula?



There is, but need to know more detail about the location of the fistula and if other structures are involved.


----------

